# If A Nuclear Bomb Is Dropped On Your City



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I was actually surprised to see this article posted to our local news here in San Antonio.



> M.B. Dillon/Proceedings of the Royal Society A: Mathematical and Physical SciencesIn his 2014 study, Dillon developed models to determine your best options. While the answer depends on how far away you are from the blast, since that will determine when the fallout arrives... *If A Nuclear Bomb Is Dropped On Your City*


Does it concern you that there has been more mainstream discussion on topics like this?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That would mean they missed. No one would drop a nuke on a town of 300. Am I concerned no. News is in the business of exaggerating chit. Might be an age thing some of us kind of went through this before.
Everyone under desk now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

In an ever growing world of nukes there's always a possibility. 

"On a long enough time line the survival rate for everyone drops to zero". -Tyler Durden

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The reality is that we are heading into a nuke war.

The lack of leadership and impotent actions from an previous impotent leader, 

and failure to deal with the problems over decades is bringing it on.

The fools who posed as leaders, again thought appeasement would resolve the problems,"peace in our time" .

The nutcase in NK is just as dangerous as the NUTCASES in Iran, rational has given way to delusional thought in both cases.

The assholes in Iran are willing to die in allahole's cause, a prime delusion in itself, the whole world can die as far as they are concerned.

When they are ready (almost there) one or both will strike us,

and being proxies of Russia and China respectively, those two will have to back them up with a second strike, post impact analysis.

That fat little pig in NK is devoid of any logic other than insect, believes he is privileged to do whatever he wants.

At this point China is the only big stick able to beat him right out of office, without causing a global holocaust.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Does it concern you that there has been more mainstream discussion on topics like this?


This ain't nothing compared to growing up the the 50s & 60s.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup. It is concerning.

Not much chance of being struck by a nuke. I doubt Ft. Rucker is on a target list. Still, fallout from the western targets is a concern. Plastic sheets and duct tape are in the attic, in case they are needed.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

******* said:


> This ain't nothing compared to growing up the the 50s & 60s.


I was born in the 60s. I remember the drills hiding under my desk and always wondered if Russia attacked, why on earth they thought it would help to be under our desks.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We are being desensitized to what is up and coming...I also remember doing duck and cover drills, going to fallout shelters in school.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I was born in the 60s. I remember the drills hiding under my desk and always wondered if Russia attacked, why on earth they thought it would help to be under our desks.


Put your head between you legs is just another way of saying kiss your ass goodbye.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm sure editors everywhere are keying into the nuke thing - it's the "new itch" they using against Prez Trump ... goes back to the campaign - Hellery was the graceful dove of peace & tranquility (just like Obammy) and Trump is a war monger .... 

if you sit back for 8 years and do nothing but use your red crayon to make lines to cross - it's real eazy & simple to claim almost anything .... just a bit harder to stick your neck out there and be a leader - you wanted a change and expect other countries to respect the US - you got it ....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

What would happen to my city if it was nuked? Well, it depends on how much casualty. If you get an 80% casualty it will mean 80% reduction on crime. Welfare claims will also be in an all time low.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> What would happen to my city if it was nuked? Well, it depends on how much casualty. If you get an 80% casualty it will mean 80% reduction on crime. Welfare claims will also be in an all time low.


You're a "glass half full" kind of guy, I like it!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sadly, . . . some of the "scenario" stories, . . . if they have a scintilla of truth in them, . . . put us as a distinct disadvantage if the little fat boy wants to play the nuke game and indeed does get the "first shot".

Laying a barrage up and down the west coast of the "dirty" kind, . . . being picked up by the prevailing winds, . . . if the wind pattern is right, . . . everything west of the Mississippi River is subject to croaking.

Add a good sized EMP over the conjunction of Ky, WVa, and Tenn, . . . and 80% of everything east of the Mississippi River is in turmoil.

Did he win? Probably not, . . . because our nukey boats will fry his fat arse all the way back to 100 miles inside China's borders. 

The nuclear fallout from that exchange will take out SKorea and most of Japan, . . . as well as Oahu and surrounding, . . .

So, . . . the only winners are the Brits and Tehran.

It's wonderful to have lived a great life and couldn't care less if another year happens or not.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those duck and cover drills many of us underwent, were for those outside the first ring of destruction.

The move would give cover from flying glass and and thermal burns.

Back then, air raid alert sirens were all over the place, today???

I think they would like to get did of half of us quickly. 

We would have 15 min's warning with a ICBM attack and less than half from a IRBM.

That would be IF they alerted us along with the "continuity of government" special people and their families.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Those duck and cover drills many of us underwent, were for those outside the first ring of destruction.
> 
> The move would give cover from flying glass and and thermal burns.
> 
> ...


I would be surprised if they did try to alert, all it would do is cause mass panic, the majority of people wouldn't have a clue what to do in 15 minutes....


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

rstanek said:


> I would be surprised if they did try to alert, all it would do is cause mass panic, the majority of people wouldn't have a clue what to do in 15 minutes....


We will get the alert, because it won't matter. Yes indeed Socom I believe you are right. They would like to get rid of at least half of us. After incident logistics would get simpler. I think they (The Elite - One Worlders) would be happier with a 10-20% survival rate 90 days out.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nephew at Easter brought up the subject. Apparently they showed a couple old videos from the 60's at school. Basically the whole class thought it was absolutely hilarious. Didn't take it seriously one bit. 

I took the opportunity to tell him about some of my Army training. He shut right up and quickly wanted the subject changed. Living in a severe state of denial. But I can't really blame the kid, it's the parents fault. Which went over just as well. Maybe I won't be invited to anymore family dinners, fingers crossed.

But really I hope I don't even see the flash.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> I would be surprised if they did try to alert, all it would do is cause mass panic, the majority of people wouldn't have a clue what to do in 15 minutes....


Simple, duck and cover, or bend over and kiss your ass good by.

Ever think they should restart the CD program that many of us grew up with? I do.

IF there was a launch against us, and the alarm was given, at least some would have a chance compared to being blindsided.

Today any launch anywhere in the world is seen by satellites, NORAD knows before a missile rises 100 feet.

What would you rather have, alert or not?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> What would happen to my city if it was nuked? Well, it depends on how much casualty. If you get an 80% casualty it will mean 80% reduction on crime. Welfare claims will also be in an all time low.


Right on! Cities like Boston, Worcester, Springfield, Lowell, Hartford, Bridgeport to name a few.

If they did not think the threat was rising, why re-occupy Cheyenne Mountain complex?

Why are states quietly refurbishing old bunkers and building new ones along with the feds?????


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

A few weeks ago, storm sirens went off in Dallas. About midnight time frame. Everybody was confused. I popped on the phone. No storms. No war. I wen t back to bed. It's amazing how many people don't remember those sirens were used for something other than storms.
Wonder if they were testing to see how many people would call 911 or tune into local news to check for emergencies?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Simple, duck and cover, or bend over and kiss your ass good by.
> 
> Ever think they should restart the CD program that many of us grew up with? I do.
> 
> ...


I agree we should have CD drills and also I would hope we the population get a warning, most of us old schoolers remember the old days, my father passed away at 34 of cancer,because he was one the the guinea pigs during the above ground testing in the late 40s , so nuclear concerns me very much. Depending on where the strikes are will determine survive ability. Point being, we need to pay attention, in my previous post,I should have said, many people will we complacent not realizing what is going on, hence, panic.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Those duck and cover drills many of us underwent, were for those outside the first ring of destruction.
> 
> The move would give cover from flying glass and and thermal burns.
> 
> ...


I am fairly certain we will get no warning, no time to kiss our ass goodby, no hiding under a desk, ( I knew then it was a joke.) no evacuation, (again a joke.) we will not pass go and collect our $200.00. Do I think we are stupid enough? Yep. We sure seem to be gearing up for conflict.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I do not believe any nuclear attack will stay small . I think the possibility of an attack is growing again but that the number of weapons is greatly reduced with Russia and the US having gotten rid of many weapons.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

To the OP: It would have to be a sick twisted individual to set off a nuclear bomb. I'm glad I'm not behind that button.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'd rather it hit me on the head than land 20 miles away. We could be nearing the edge but articles like that don't make me more nervous. They're merely timely and topical, given what's going on.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

homefire said:


> To the OP: It would have to be a sick twisted individual to set off a nuclear bomb. I'm glad I'm not behind that button.


Me to. Please leave the adult games to others.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CD drill, dam the snowflakes would fall a part. I mean it they would have a 100% melt down.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

6811 said:


> What would happen to my city if it was nuked? Well, it depends on how much casualty. If you get an 80% casualty it will mean 80% reduction on crime. Welfare claims will also be in an all time low.


While what you say sounds correct, the survivors who are not prepared will turn to crime to survive. They will become the zombies (nor of literature) we need to fear. Since most A and H bombs are now designed for an air burst at about 3500 feet to get the biggest bang for the buck, fallout could most likely be a lot less than what you would expect. If it is a ground burst, all bets are off.

In the 1960s the estimate was 1/3 of the population in the US would die almost immediately from the blast effects or immediate radiation. Another 1/3 would die over the next 30 days from radiation poisoning that was insufficient to kill them immediately. That leaves 1/3 to roam and be zombies. I can't find it, but today's statistics are still the same.

Here is an interactive map program. Enter the city, the size of the bomb, etc. Compare the results of the ground burst versus the air burst. BIG DIFFERENCE.... http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

I think I know who the snow flakes are, but who are the others?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

First, if a bomb is dropped on your city, I don't think it will matter much to you.

Second, there will be a warning issued. At least enough of one that the govt officials will head towards their assigned bunkers. Gotta maintain continuity of govt.

If it's NK and/or Iran, I think the middle of the country will be ok. A sneak attack on either or both coasts is doable. I think air defense should be able to take out the rest since they will have a little more time. If they have that many missiles. 

Now if NK does have the capability to use a satellite for an emp event, then we are all in trouble.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I am surrounded by military bases. I reckon I would be kissin' my butt goodbye.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I am surrounded by military bases. I reckon I would be kissin' my butt goodbye.


That gives the term kiss my butt a whole new meaning.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't live near any target of consideration by iran or nk.

I would get hit by a near miss, my luck.

Fat boy would need a lot of weapons to balance it out, if he hit Pearl, LA, SF or any other large cities,

NK would not need any lighting at night, it would glow on its own.

Same would apply to the goat humping mullahs in iran, but do either care?


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

DENVER (CBS4) - With an estimated 17,000 nuclear weapons in the world, we have the power to exterminate humanity many times over.

But it wouldn't take a full-scale nuclear war to make Earth uninhabitable, reports Live Science.

"Most people would be surprised to know that even a very small regional nuclear war on the other side of the planet could disrupt global climate for at least a decade and wipe out the ozone layer for a decade," said lead author Michael Mills, an atmospheric scientist at the National Center for Atmospheric Research in Colorado.

Researchers developed a computer model of the Earth's atmosphere and ran simulations to find out what would happen if there was a nuclear war with just a fraction of the world's arsenal.

What they saw was the stuff of nightmares:

More....

Study: ?Small? Nuclear War Would Destroy The World « CBS Denver


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Same crowd for global warming? 

Blame the computer models.


----------



## Guywithagun (Apr 11, 2017)

If they drop it on my city I'm walking into the light. But I'm guessing they'll drop it on the neighboring bigger city. Depends on the Nuke how I will fair. Yeah I worry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no it doesn't, why?
cause, if a nuke hit my city or yours or over there it is not going to matter one way or another were toast -yah sure someone might think they could survive it but reality is you will not I would rather be vaporized instantly than wasting away with radiation sickness any day.
don't kid yourselves the power of the weapons we have today is not like what they had in the 60's then they took out a city now we take out the state.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My concern is fallout and effects on the grid. I am not concerned about a detonation where I am located by NK, Iran or Terrorists.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I see some of you talking about how you would rather go out in the first strike. It seems that this attitude has been preached by the left since the 1960s. I'm not sure why, but I can only assume the left has no desire to defend our country. If you look at the influx of illegals coming in from Mexico and the hoards of "immigrants" being imported from the middle east, it makes sense. I hear this same idea being talked about from so many today. Sure if the US was hit by nukes it would be dire straights for a long time. BUT as I said before, the odds are you will survive. If you have family it is your duty to protect them, if you prefer to die, who will care for them. If so, what are you doing in this forum. If you survive the first strike as statistics say you will, do you plan on murder/suicide rather than fight for survival?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@paraquack, you make a valid point that is right in line with my thinking.

The demonrats use to have a saying going around,"better red than dead".

Well F*K them and all the other bend overs, they can absorb the blast and rads.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

paraquack said:


> I see some of you talking about how you would rather go out in the first strike. It seems that this attitude has been preached by the left since the 1960s. I'm not sure why, but I can only assume the left has no desire to defend our country. If you look at the influx of illegals coming in from Mexico and the hoards of "immigrants" being imported from the middle east, it makes sense. I hear this same idea being talked about from so many today. Sure if the US was hit by nukes it would be dire straights for a long time. BUT as I said before, the odds are you will survive. If you have family it is your duty to protect them, if you prefer to die, who will care for them. If so, what are you doing in this forum. If you survive the first strike as statistics say you will, do you plan on murder/suicide rather than fight for survival?


are you a retard or suffer from a head injury?
no one said anything about suicide now did they? but dude if your that close to see the flash feel the boom and have all the windows blown in your too damn close and radiation sickness is a bitch look it up.
now the strike is 200 miles away or I survive shit i'll keep on living give it up for DNA.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I see some of you talking about how you would rather go out in the first strike. It seems that this attitude has been preached by the left since the 1960s. I'm not sure why, but I can only assume the left has no desire to defend our country. If you look at the influx of illegals coming in from Mexico and the hoards of "immigrants" being imported from the middle east, it makes sense. I hear this same idea being talked about from so many today. Sure if the US was hit by nukes it would be dire straights for a long time. BUT as I said before, the odds are you will survive. If you have family it is your duty to protect them, if you prefer to die, who will care for them. If so, what are you doing in this forum. If you survive the first strike as statistics say you will, do you plan on murder/suicide rather than fight for survival?


What I said was if it drops on you, it won't matter one iota.

But, I have heard people say the same thing, they will just give up. Why? I think it might be a little to much stress, who knows? Personally I will what I can with what I have for as long as I am able.

1 Timothy 5:8 But if anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for members of his household, he has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> What I said was if it drops on you, it won't matter one iota.
> 
> But, I have heard people say the same thing, they will just give up. Why? I think it might be a little to much stress, who knows? Personally I will what I can with what I have for as long as I am able.
> 
> 1 Timothy 5:8 But if anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for members of his household, he has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever.


I am with you. It is not in my nature to just give up. What I can, with what I have, for as long as I can.


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I am with you. It is not in my nature to just give up. What I can, with what I have, for as long as I can.


Amen brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> are you a retard or suffer from a head injury?
> no one said anything about suicide now did they? but dude if your that close to see the flash feel the boom and have all the windows blown in your too damn close and radiation sickness is a bitch look it up.
> now the strike is 200 miles away or I survive shit i'll keep on living give it up for DNA.


Thanks for being insulting, makes me think you are a liberal at heart and can't carry on a discussion without resorting to insults. I was taking the idea of wanting to go up in the blast to it next step, suicide. So if you were laying in your home, with nausea, vomiting, and your hair is falling out in clumps, with uncontrollable bleeding in the mouth, under the skin, and even in the kidneys to the point you are urinating pure blood, and your gastric and intestinal tissues are severely damaged to the point you are defecating pure blood, tell me again how you wouldn't contemplate suicide or ask someone to put you out of your misery.

But you missed the point completely. Sure if you are in the blast, your dead. But most people won't be in the blast. So we prepare! As paramedic in ILL, when prepping, I lived too close to two different nuke power plants and was quite concerned. So I read up on them and that lead me to do all sort of "LOOKING UP" on radiation effects from nuke disasters at power plants and bombs. I'll PM you a list of the stuff to read. So while I am not an expert by any means, I am very read on the subject and I try to only read reliable documents from universities or people with the credentials to tell me I can trust them, not the crap that shows up on some prepper websites.

Look at this image of a 15 Megaton ground burst (please understand to get the most damage from a nuke it will detonated in the air). if you're 39 KM from Ground Zero, you might just survive.







*Here is the same size nuke but detonated in the air. Notice the difference.*


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Thanks for being insulting, makes me think you are a liberal at heart and can't carry on a discussion without resorting to insults. I was taking the idea of wanting to go up in the blast to it next step, suicide. So if you were laying in your home, with nausea, vomiting, and your hair is falling out in clumps, with uncontrollable bleeding in the mouth, under the skin, and even in the kidneys to the point you are urinating pure blood, and your gastric and intestinal tissues are severely damaged to the point you are defecating pure blood, tell me again how you wouldn't contemplate suicide or ask someone to put you out of your misery.
> 
> But you missed the point completely. Sure if you are in the blast, your dead. But most people won't be in the blast. So we prepare! As paramedic in ILL, when prepping, I lived too close to two different nuke power plants and was quite concerned. So I read up on them and that lead me to do all sort of "LOOKING UP" on radiation effects from nuke disasters at power plants and bombs. I'll PM you a list of the stuff to read. So while I am not an expert by any means, I am very read on the subject and I try to only read reliable documents from universities or people with the credentials to tell me I can trust them, not the crap that shows up on some prepper websites.
> 
> ...


I've experimented with that map before. Most scenarios show the radiation going east of me into East Texas. Most winds here run west to east, second would be from the south. If it does come from the south then I'm toast to one degree or another depending on the blast sight.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

What happens if a nuke hits your city you ask? To borrow from an old favorite show, "See you space cowboy"


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

"All my trials, Lord, soon be over". Joe and Eddie; Harry Belafonte; or the Kingston Trio.
Don't recall exactly which.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

insult -you insult our intelligence with a question like that -WHAT IF A NUKE HITS YOUR CITY- really, key words *hits your city* ah, were dead, yah think. but I entirely missed the point again didn't I.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

and no I am not a libatard.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I am surrounded by military bases. I reckon I would be kissin' my butt goodbye.


Yes, you could kiss you butt goodbye, if we get into it with Russia or China. With Kim Ill Puke, the odds are better, he can't shoot more than 2 or 3 of them. 
Tampa would be a big target, if Russia and China got involved,with McDill AFB right beside it.


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, you could kiss you butt goodbye, if we get into it with Russia or China. With Kim Ill Puke, the odds are better, he can't shoot more than 2 or 3 of them.
> Tampa would be a big target, if Russia and China got involved,with McDill AFB right beside it.


I'm not sure ding dong even has 2 or 3 that could hit the US mainland ( if that's what you were referring to). NK's ICBM capabilities are basically non existent. He could fly a few birds to our allies for sure, but we have technologies that could sabotage those before they even left the ground. It seems as if he wishes to be a suicidal martyr for WW3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

Medic33 said:


> insult -you insult our intelligence with a question like that -WHAT IF A NUKE HITS YOUR CITY- really, key words *hits your city* ah, were dead, yah think. but I entirely missed the point again didn't I.


Wow. Make mental note. Above poster is an uptight, anal personality with narcissistic tendencies and should not engage in discussion with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CamoDude9 said:


> Wow. Make mental note. Above poster is an uptight, anal personality with narcissistic tendencies and should not engage in discussion with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you're a SJW?


----------



## CamoDude9 (Apr 9, 2017)

inceptor said:


> So you're a SJW?


Are you? I just don't care for smartasses. Seems I've found another

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CamoDude9 said:


> Are you? I just don't care for smartasses. Seems I've found another
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smartass? Thank you. :vs_lol: And we are many.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

If a nuclear bomb was dropped on my city, I'd think someone missed by a mile, or, what a waste of a bomb.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

inceptor said:


> So you're a SJW?


I bet you thought we didn't know that meant LOL... :vs_unimpressed:

Simple Jumbo Wacko? :vs_worry:

No that doesn't sound right... :vs_rightHere:

Hang on I think it's Google time! :rulez:

Ohhh! :vs_no_no_no:

Well at least I knew what 'uptight, anal personality with narcissistic tendencies' meant. :tango_face_grin:

I knew what Smartass meant too... Whenever Dad said "everybody loves a little ass, but nobody likes a smartass" he was always looking at me... :devil:

Can't we all just get along? :vs_peace:

No? :vs_mad:

OK inceptor please continue... ::rambo::


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well we may be smart and some of us cough cough are asses but I am sure no one has a smart ass I have never seen a donkey with a PHD or have I?
and yes you should not engage me with unintelligent conversations of the what if scenario cause it can go on all day long and will be complete nonsense of astronomical levels.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> I am sure no one has a smart ass I have never seen a donkey with a PHD or have I?


You haven't been on a college campus lately, have you?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If we were to be hit where I am, it would have been a guidance failure.
I am 20 miles from any city center of target value.
If I survive the attack, I will continue to live my life the best I can and have prepared for.
I will not bend over and kiss my ass good by, too stubborn of an old bastard to do that.
Besides, I may have a crack(wishful thinking) at those traitors here that caused the conflagration.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Zombies are bad, radioactive zombies worse, exploding radioactive zombies that are on fire, perhaps worse of all?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> Zombies are bad, radioactive zombies worse, exploding radioactive zombies that are on fire, perhaps worse of all?


I think it depends on who you're asking.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I am surrounded by military bases. I reckon I would be kissin' my butt goodbye.


Same here. Our little farm is about 45 air miles from the only Trident ballistic missile submarine base on the east coast - Kings Bay, Georgia.
The only other home port for Tridents is Bremerton, Wahington.
About 50 air miles away is Mayport Naval Station.
And inland from there, on the west side of Jacksonville is Naval Air Station Jacksonville.

For a big player like Russia, Kings Bay would most likely be one of the first targets hit.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes, @Cricket, I too am actually surprised to see this article posted to our local news here in San Antonio.

Yes, it does it concern me that there has been more mainstream discussion on topics like this?

Hawaii has begun preparations in case of a nuclear attack, our city SA has discussed this in this news article, there are discussions about this on most forums and in replied comments to various "world event articles" on big mainstream news cites. People in general seem to be getting the feeling that the water in the pot "has began to bubble" for something bigger.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Come on it's the agenda our MSM wants to propel. You deplorables got us into such a mess you may have caused this to happen so get scared and cote progressive peacenic from now on.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

I live across the bay from McDill AFB. This is where the wars are run. I'm sure this would be on every bad guys hit list. On the other hand if I was a gambler I'd bet I am as well protected as any place in the world. And finally remember no one gets out of this world alive! The most important thing is to know where you are going next!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

The possibility of a full scale nuclear war is scary. I live between two possible targets, Edwards AFB and China Lake Naval Weapons Station.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

here's something new that cropped up - it's a repeat of existing info copied from US CD & FEMA publications - but they added a NZ flair ....

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6SfK_y359Cbb2U5QjlZOWZqcEk/view


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I live between 2 Volcanos (Lassen & Shasta)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> I live between 2 Volcanos (Lassen & Shasta)


Me, too. Washington, DC (bullcrap volcano) and Detroit (zombie central).


----------

